
This is what it's like to grow up in the age of likes, lols and longing - grej
http://www.washingtonpost.com/sf/style/wp/2016/05/25/2016/05/25/13-right-now-this-is-what-its-like-to-grow-up-in-the-age-of-likes-lols-and-longing/
======
acconrad
This is what it's like to grow up _in a rich suburb of DC as a white girl_ in
the age of...

~~~
greenyoda
Excellent point. It's also about a popular, good-looking girl who's good at
sports (so popular that she can effortlessly grab 1000 points on her new
Snapchat account in one day) - the kind of kid who is probably at the top of
the social hierarchy and not getting bullied by her peers.

I'd also be surprised if boys are as obsessed with social media as girls are,
since in the days before social media it was the girls who seemed to be much
more concerned about social status in school (which popular classmate
liked/ignored them, etc.).

And it's probably no accident that the author chose to write her story about
this particular kid, since a random kid wouldn't have had nearly as good a
story line if you wanted to write an article about "how obsessed kids are with
social media these days".

